# ENTP vs ENTJ



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

I want to know about the key differences between these two types 

And please could I have straightforward answers 

Thanks


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

There's a world of difference, (like, at a level that greatly exceeds expectations- one might think they're extremely similar due to both being NT)

You asked for straightforward though so, main differences:

*ENTP (Ne Ti Fe Si)*
-Main objective is seeing multiple perspectives on a vast range of topics, and understanding them fully. "What's his perspective? Hers? What's a new and interesting topic?" 

-Emphasis on internal logical framework "What is reality?"

-Value system is more-or-less externally based. They see one objective morality. "If there's chaos in the world, it's probably an Fi user being selfish."

-Weak sensitivity to the mental impressions of the concrete environment 



*ENTJ: (Te Ni Se Fi)
*-Main objective is facilitating order, organization, and efficiency. "The current policy sucks, let's modify it to increase productivity."

-Emphasis on a long term vision, desire to crumple ideas down to simplest inter-connectable form. "My business is going to revolutionize space travel over the next decade"

-Prevalent sense of the concrete objective environment. "This three-piece suit is making others in this room perceive me as the leader."

-Weak understanding of personal values "Everything I do is for the greater justice"


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I_am_the_NiTe said:


> There's a world of difference


Right? It'd be easier to write what they had in common...

umm.. they're both extroverts..

. . . can anyone think of anything else?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ComeTestMe said:


> I want to know about the key differences between these two types
> 
> And please could I have straightforward answers
> 
> Thanks



Without getting too complex: 

ENTP = "I'm clever."

ENTJ = "I'm in charge."


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Her breakdown is pretty great.






She's an ENTP.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

ENTJ


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

NTJ: Jamie Hyneman
NTP: Adam Savage

NTJ: the Brain
NTP: Pinkie

NTJ: Dr Bunsen
NTP: Beaker


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

emberfly said:


> ENTJ


Breaking the stereotype that NTs are necessarily intelligent. (Talking about her in particular, not xNTJs)


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Derange At 170 said:


> Breaking the stereotype that NTs are necessarily intelligent. (Talking about her in particular, not xNTJs)


I kind of cracked up when she talked about being ''wired'' because a TJ's concept of ''wired'' is nothing like a TP's


----------



## Cheeta (Apr 7, 2013)

ENTJ's are generally far more harsh and direct then ENTP's, and won't tolerate anything they consider 'nonsensical' or 'useless', where ENTP's are often pretty charming and willing to consider any perspective (at least when you're not constantly harassing them with plain Fe-dominated fact-ignoring stupidity -> if so thou shalt be burnt). 

ENTJ's tend to disregard emotion even more then ENTP's in both their decision making and the perspectives they are willing to deliberate... if they think you're being stupid they will not hold anything back in demonstrating that even if you are their senior or boss... even if they decide to shut up for the greater good of not destroying a relationship their opinions on both the topic and you will be written all over their face - without a charming smile to compensate


----------



## Themorning (Jan 8, 2014)

Derange At 170 said:


> Breaking the stereotype that NTs are necessarily intelligent. (Talking about her in particular, not xNTJs)


Could you elaborate? I didn't watch the whole episode but from what I saw, she didn't come across as unintelligent to me.....


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Themorning said:


> she didn't come across as unintelligent to me.....


At all. She's very intelligent and capable.


----------



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

Themorning said:


> Could you elaborate? I didn't watch the whole episode but from what I saw, she didn't come across as unintelligent to me.....


Agreed. She came across as very intelligent.


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

Derange At 170 said:


> Breaking the stereotype that NTs are necessarily intelligent. (Talking about her in particular, not xNTJs)


You should watch TYT. Cenk Uygur, Ana Kasparian and Ben Mankiewicz are very intelligent people. They are so objective and intelligent it is brilliant. Somewhat leftie too which many NTs like.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTP: Troll
ENTJ: Serious


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

stiletto said:


> ENTP: Troll
> ENTJ: Serious


Only immature ENTPs are trolls. Those of us who have been around a while see trolling as a waste of time and energy...unless someone is being seriously annoying, then we'll play with them like a cat batting around a half-dead mouse.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Only immature ENTPs are trolls. Those of us who have been around a while see trolling as a waste of time and energy...unless someone is being seriously annoying, then we'll play with them like a cat batting around a half-dead mouse.


But who says being non-serious is negative? Look at Bart Baker. ENTP King! :blushed:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

C.C said:


> But who says being non-serious is negative? Look at Bart Baker. ENTP King! :blushed:


Never heard of him (I feel old). I never said being non-serious was a negative. I just don't think that ENTPs are necessarily trollish all the time. I trolled more when I was younger, mostly because I didn't understand how to use my Ne-Ti as a superpower. Now that I do, I really don't see the point. There's a time to be serious and a time to be silly. I know the difference, and I adjust accordingly.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

I meant that every type is mostly good at one specific thing naturally, so it's best to just nurture that. Of course joking at a funeral is going too far. Agree that age plays a role and the dominant function tends to 'relax' :tongue:


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Never heard of him (I feel old). I never said being non-serious was a negative. I just don't think that ENTPs are necessarily trollish all the time. I trolled more when I was younger, mostly because I didn't understand how to use my Ne-Ti as a superpower. Now that I do, I really don't see the point. There's a time to be serious and a time to be silly. I know the difference, and I adjust accordingly.


I would love to the see an ENTP who has their shit together. My fellow ENTP students tend to not take grades very seriously and prefer rather to goof off and have fun. An ENTP who uses his innate gifts for productivity? That's threatening. I want on board that train.


----------

